# Beware of Root Beer!



## Charissa1218 (Dec 4, 2012)

I grew up with my mom giving me root beer or ginger ale when I had a stomach ache, so I still find this comforting sometimes when I'm having flare ups.

Last week, I grabbed a bottle of A&W root beer. After a small glass, I was in absolute agony for next 3 days!!!!!! I read the ingredients and saw something new called Quillaia Extract. I did a little reading up on this and I found that it's a foaming agent and it's a major GI irritant!!!

I just wanted to warn everyone so no one has to learn the hard way... Avoid this like the plague (It's also in Mug and I'm not sure how many other root beers now). I will also be writing a letter to both companies to try to have this unnecessary ingredient removed.


----------



## Korga (Sep 8, 2011)

Many soft drinks are also made with High-fructose corn sysrup which will set off anyone with FODMAP malabsorption issues. I have been able to tolerate some locally brewed brands of root beer though!


----------



## Goldfinch (Sep 9, 2012)

I rarely drink soda, but every once in a while I get a yen for root beer. There are a lot of artisanal root beers being produced these days that don't have the additives of older commercial brands and are made with pure cane sugar. Some of them are very good--spicy, not overly sweet.


----------

